# WHAT STYLE DOES JIM KELLY ( black guy from enter the dragon ) PRACTICE



## suicide (Jul 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQVzq4nLMz8&feature=related


----------



## bobquinn (Jul 16, 2009)

KENPO, look close in the movie and you will see, kenpo in the back ground.open scene with master kelly


----------



## suicide (Jul 16, 2009)

do you know if he was a ed parker student ?


----------



## elder999 (Jul 16, 2009)

bobquinn said:


> KENPO, look close in the movie and you will see, kenpo in the back ground.open scene with master kelly


 

Actually, he bounced around a bit, but his rank was in Okinawa-te, under Gordon Doversola-I think he stareted in Shorin-ryu. The kenpo scene was in the dojo of Steve Saunders, of the BKF, and for just that reason (the *BKF*)-that, and Bruce Lee liked Steve Saunders' hand speed....

...I guess Mr. Doversola studied with Mr. Parker, though, so there is a connection.....


----------



## Omar B (Jul 16, 2009)

Another great martial artist who needs to make a comback.  You knwo he's teachign tennis now!  Tennis!

"Black Belt Jones," One down, Two To Go," amazing!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 17, 2009)

bobquinn said:


> KENPO, look close in the movie and you will see, kenpo in the back ground.open scene with master kelly


 
The BKF was founded by Kenpo guys. Steve Sanders Muhammed ( 8 time IKC champion and student of Chuck Sullivan) is actually in the scene at the school (BKF logo on the wall.) 



Omar B said:


> Another great martial artist who needs to make a comback. You knwo he's teachign tennis now! Tennis!
> 
> "Black Belt Jones," One down, Two To Go," amazing!


 
It's the same guy.


----------



## stoneheart (Jul 17, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> The BKF was founded by Kenpo guys. Steve Sanders Muhammed ( 8 time IKC champion and student of Chuck Sullivan) is actually in the scene at the school (BKF logo on the wall.)
> 
> It's the same guy.



Did Mr. Muhammed actually get his formative training from Mr. Sullivan though?  I always thought the BKF expression of kenpo was pretty far from the Parker system...


----------



## Twin Fist (Jul 17, 2009)

nope, Sanders got his BB from Parker I believe. BKF is based on EPAK


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 17, 2009)

stoneheart said:


> Did Mr. Muhammed actually get his formative training from Mr. Sullivan though? I always thought the BKF expression of kenpo was pretty far from the Parker system...


 


Twin Fist said:


> nope, Sanders got his BB from Parker I believe. BKF is based on EPAK


 
Bottom line, if you ask Mr. Muhammed who his instructor was he will tell you Chuck Sullivan.


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 17, 2009)

ask Doc about it, he was an original member of the BKF, and was there when they were filming that scene...


----------



## Guardian (Jul 18, 2009)

Didn't he do most of his studying under Sheldon Parker and was it not Shorin-Ryu Karate if I'm not mistaken.  I would love to see him come back and make a good Martial Arts Movie, but he's what 58 now, so he better hurry LOL.

I read somewhere that he's doing his own hybrid style, don't know for sure.


----------



## Ray B (Jul 18, 2009)

According to this article, it was Sheldon Parker in Shorin-ryu.


http://www.usadojo.com/biographies/jim-kelly.htm


----------



## Tensei85 (Jul 18, 2009)

elder999 said:


> Actually, he bounced around a bit, but his rank was in Okinawa-te, under Gordon Doversola-I think he stareted in Shorin-ryu. The kenpo scene was in the dojo of Steve Saunders, of the BKF, and for just that reason (the *BKF*)-that, and Bruce Lee liked Steve Saunders' hand speed....
> 
> ...I guess Mr. Doversola studied with Mr. Parker, though, so there is a connection.....



Agreed, here's a link that also states that as well.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Kelly_(martial_artist)


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 18, 2009)

From the book "The Journey" in Steve Muhammad's own words...



> One evening Chuck Sullivan came from the Crenshaw school to WLA. He brought a film of him and Mr. Parker putting on a demonstration that was fantastic. That's when I first saw Mr. Sullivan, and I was impressed by his form, skill, and physcial appearance. I thought, looking at him, 'He's my size; if he can do it, I can do it.' I had been trying to thunder like Mr. Parker and it just wasn't working for me. So I started going down to the Crenshaw school. -p160
> 
> Until I got to the Crenshaw school I didn't really know how to start making the Kenpo system work for me. Once Mr. Sullivan allowed my own expression of the techniques, I became a much better fighter. -p 161
> 
> One of the things that Chuck Sullivan actually taught me was there was a time to fight and a time not to. -p165


 
He says much more about Master Sullivan and the training he recieved from *Chuck Sullivan.*


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2009)

Tennis? Really?


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 20, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Tennis? Really?


 
Really.


----------



## Twin Fist (Jul 20, 2009)

so, Sanders started with Parker, then went with one of Parker's BB's


----------



## BLACK LION (Jul 20, 2009)

tennis?


----------



## Omar B (Jul 20, 2009)

Yup, tennis.


----------



## takezo (Jul 30, 2009)

elder999 said:


> Actually, he bounced around a bit, but his rank was in Okinawa-te, under Gordon Doversola-I think he stareted in Shorin-ryu. The kenpo scene was in the dojo of Steve Saunders, of the BKF, and for just that reason (the *BKF*)-that, and Bruce Lee liked Steve Saunders' hand speed....


Yes, Jim Kelly started under Parker Sheldon in Kentucky, but his tournament notoriety was due to his training with Gordon Doversola - and an awfull lot of hard work and dedication. Kelly credits Doversola in a 1980s Karate Illustrated article (best as I can remember).

A terrific athelete and just an all around nice guy.


> ...I guess Mr. Doversola studied with Mr. Parker, though, so there is a connection.....


Can't hold your feet to the fire for guessing but that never happened. However, they both have common Kempo/Kajubenbo roots in Hawaii. Doversola and Parker had a 'competitive' relationship since the 1950's and finally burried the hatchet just prior to Mr. Parker's passing.


----------

